# SIMON Door Breaching Grenade



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 18, 2007)

Door Breaching Rifle Grenade

SIMON is a rifle-launched grenade, specially adapted for surprise stand-off breaching of steel or wooden doors. The grenade is launched from a rifle, using standard live ammunition, to ranges of 15 to 30 meters.

SIMON is a combat-proven weapon, which gained operational success with the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) and additional armed forces. SIMON can be used for military, counter-terrorist and homeland security applications.

SIMON is a self-contained unit with a specially designed charge in a plasitc housing, standoff rod, stabilizing tail, S&A mechanism and impact detonator. The fuze is armed only after the designated safety distance.

SIMON may be mounted on a variety of personal assault rifles, typically no special modification or adapter is required and it may be launched by firing any of several types of regular 5.56 mm ball ammunition rounds.

SIMON eliminates risk to the operator, reduces injury to personnel in the vicinity of the door and minimizes collateral damage.

*Main Features:*

Increases the element of surprise
Light weight (680 gr)
Range: 15 - 30 meters (static SIMON, which is attached to the door is also available)
Fired with regular live bullets
Insensitive Munitions (IM)
Minimizes injary risk and damage to property
Easily adaptable to a variety of rifles
Simple to operate
Brochure: (pdf) http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/4/544.pdf


----------



## Centermass (Jun 18, 2007)

Neat toy I could have used on my ex. 

Would come in pretty handy if I was still married coming home late from a shift. 

"Honey, I'm home.......say hello to my lil fren"


----------



## bk1133 (Jul 18, 2007)

The army is about to field their own version of the SIMON, it's called the GREM, Grenade, Rifle, Entry Munition.  Their are a few differences but is essentially the same.  There are open source entries for it on the web.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool. They name a grenade after me!


----------



## HoundDog (Jul 18, 2007)

Can it be used as an actual weapon or just really for doors and the like?


----------



## rangerpsych (Jul 18, 2007)

You can use anything as a weapon given the ingenuity of the American Warfighter.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 6, 2008)

Found the GREM site, looks like a fun tool to play with.  I downloaded the fact sheet from their site and converted the .pdf to word.  Plus I found a video of the 101st test firing it, linky found below. ;)




> *Grenade Rifle Entry Munition*
> 
> The Grenade Rifle Entry Munition is a 100mm high-explosive insensitive munition that provides a safe and effective means of defeating all types of entry doors without endangering troops or sacrificing the element of surprise. launched from the end of a rifle with the use of standard rifle ammunition, GREM is simple to use and requires minimal training.
> 
> ...


*Video of 187 Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborn Division test firing the GREM, or Grenade Rifle Entry Munition, that's designed for breaching entryway doors from a safe distance*


----------

